# Jod boots or long rubber boots?



## Epona97 (22 May 2013)

Hello, all
           I was wondering whether to purchase jodhpur boots or long rubber riding boots. I don't have a huge budget and I am only just beginning to learn to ride so obviously long leather boots are not an option and I preferably want to avoid purchasing gaiters/half chaps just yet.

I have read about other people's opinions on each type of boot; long rubber ones protect your leg and are cheap, but it is harder to keep your heels down. Short boots are around the same price (the cheaper ones) but unless you have half chaps or gaiters, your leg is not protected from rubbing on the buckles under the saddle flaps.

Also, what colour? Black or brown? I need it to look smart with dark and light jodhpurs.

Decisions decisions... Anyone got an answer?

Thank you all and I apologise for the obsession!

Epona97


----------



## TrasaM (22 May 2013)

You can buy chaps and jodhpur boots quite cheaply. I think I started off with the Shires suede ones and basic boots. Chaps are still alive and doing their job two years on and cost £20. Prefer to wear separates as it allows your ankle to move more and are very comfy. I didn't have them when I had my first lesson and ended up with quite spectacular bruising


----------



## RainbowDash (23 May 2013)

Hi,

You can pick up chaps and jod boots off ebay for about what you'd pay for a pair of rubber boots. Jod/chap combo have more feel imho.

If you're early on in your lessons then a long 'fashion' boot with the right heel would do ( avoid if theres a zip to the inside) - I wore a fashion boot from a well known supermarket, jod/chap combo for months with my own pony - only after them wearing out did I take the plunge and buy some long leather boots .


----------



## mandwhy (23 May 2013)

I'd go for jod boots, then buy chaps a bit later on. I got some really nice lace up synthetic jod boots for a tenner on equestrian clearance, check their sales bit, then I got some lovely ariat chaps from the same place for 35. All in all about 45 quid so worth it and looks smart, will last ages. 

Unless you see a real bargain on rubber boots with a zip I woukdnt bother with them, you are right it can be harder to get your heels down, I find them too short and they catch on the saddle flaps, and also the lining gets wrecked quickly. 

Chaps tend to have the added bonus of grippy


----------



## mandwhy (23 May 2013)

*grippy inner leg. Amara ones are cheap, do the job and are washable.


----------



## hnmisty (23 May 2013)

Joddy boots and then add chaps later on. And I prefer brown 

I might be biased, I'm short so very rarely find long boots that are short enough! Even the "short" lengths are usually too long


----------



## Epona97 (23 May 2013)

Thanks for all of your help, everyone. I find myself swaying towards the jod boot option despite recently being tempted to purchase a pair of rubber boots. If jodhpur boots are going to last longer and be more comfortable in the long term, I don't mind splashing the cash!


----------



## metalmare (23 May 2013)

Don't go for rubber boots - as above jods and chaps are best.  Black or brown are equally smart for day to day use, IMO.


----------



## Sarah20 (23 May 2013)

Definitely jod boots with half chaps to follow. I brought a cheap ish rubber pair first off and found they were the right size foot - but were so difficult to get my foot in and out of, as well as the leg being too wide! Jod boots are so much easier, i rode in them when i had lessons for about 2 years before getting my tall ariats. I got black in all boots


----------



## ZoeF (24 May 2013)

Jod boots and half chaps I find are more comfortable. I bought mine off ebay, the boots were £6 and the half chaps were £5 so they dont have to cost the earth, both are still going strong couple of years on. 
PS a sturdy pair of ankle working boots with a safe amount of heel is cheaper to source on ebay than a jodhpur boot


----------



## DuckToller (24 May 2013)

I'm a riding instructor and I hate long rubber boots with a vengeance because they make it so much harder to get your heels down - the rubber tends to make a fold that digs in to the front of your ankle/foot area.  

Plus jod boots with chaps look smarter, you can wear them out under jeans (until they get too smelly!) and they are cooler in the summer - once you have ridden you can take your chaps off, whereas rubber boots don't have that option.


----------



## Epona97 (25 May 2013)

I think I'm definately leaning towards jodhpur boots and half chaps now that I've seen some for sale on ebay at much lower prices than expected. They do look much smarter and more comfortable than rubber boots.

I think it's time for a tack haul!


----------



## Tammytoo (25 May 2013)

Rubber boots, no!  Cold in winter, sweaty and smelly in summer - yuck!


----------



## Epona97 (30 May 2013)

Thank you all for your help. I went down to the tack shop a couple of days a go and bought myself a pair of jodhpur boots and if necessary, I'll add half chaps later. I also bought a skull cap and hat silk and am very pleased with the whole lot! The shop assisstant was very helpful and I will definately be going back for more stuff!


----------



## AprilBlue (30 May 2013)

i prefer jod boots because your legs can be more flexible and move more freely (sp? i never know how to spell that word lol) and they give you more room to move your legs in my opinion


----------



## Pinkvboots (30 May 2013)

Go for jod boots and chaps there not that expensive, rubber boots are horrible to wear and ride in, hot in summer freezing in winter, I have chaps that have lasted years if you look after them the suede and soft leather ones, the synthetic ones are fine too can go in the machine.


----------



## emandbee (31 May 2013)

Epona97 said:



			Thank you all for your help. I went down to the tack shop a couple of days a go and bought myself a pair of jodhpur boots and if necessary, I'll add half chaps later. I also bought a skull cap and hat silk and am very pleased with the whole lot! The shop assisstant was very helpful and I will definately be going back for more stuff!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you were happy with what you got in the end. I'm sure you'll find the jod boots comfy. And plus point with the skull cap, you can change silks around and get funky... (mine has a pom pom...) lol


----------

